# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Получить данные из 2GIS

## vip1987

Привет всем!

Люди выручите плиззз... Мне для частного пользования надо плагин или програмку для вытаскивания базы данных о предприятии из 2 GIS в Excel файл)

Или скажите способ как это сделать)

Заранее спасибо...

----------

